# 2013 Holden Cruze 1.4T Intercooler hose leaking?



## GomoAU (Jul 23, 2017)

Hi guys,

Little stumped here, I had my oil cooler o-rings changed just last month big job but was previously leaking oil all over the place.. 

I inspected the underneath of my car just the other day and noticed some oil builtup around what I'm sure is the intercooler pipes? see attached image.. 

Cheers!

Cars sitting on 195,000km


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

@Robby


----------



## GomoAU (Jul 23, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Should have also mentioned at 165,000km I had my rocket cover replaced due to the PCV Valve sucking air in.. 

I had the work completed at my dealership who also had to replace my crank shaft seal due to the PCV Valve causing to much pressure, 

The car just 2 days ago threw 2 Codes and Check engine light is being displayed 

P0110 
P0106 

PCV Valve is again sucking in air, I've got my car booked in with the dealership tomorrow for the same problem as last time.. maybe this leak is related? 

I posted the thread at 195,000km now sitting on 208,000km 

I'm luck because the rocket cover cost me almost $500 AUD here in Australia ! the parts here come with a 50,000km warranty so I will be claiming this definitely


----------



## GomoAU (Jul 23, 2017)

Car's been assessed by Holden who tell me that the crank shaft seal needs to be replaced so parts have been ordered,

Also I asked what about the PCV Valve they told me that a faulty oil cap is the problem... lets see what auctually gets replaced here! 

I asked if they have Rocket Covers in stock and yep they have plenty so if they fix the crank shaft seal and put a new oil cap on and discover the PCV Valve is to blame no doubt I'll get a brand new one of those installed too


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

Have they inspected the intake manifold to make sure the valve is still in there? Wont matter how many times they replace the valve cover, itll keep popping if the intake manifold valve is gone.


----------



## GomoAU (Jul 23, 2017)

@*eddiefromcali* I'll ask them when I pick it up,

As far as I can understand they are convinced that the leaking crank shaft seal caused the vacum in the first place and that the PCV Valve ISNT broken or faulty..

Also It's okay if it fails again because the parts fitted to my car come with a 50,000km warranty,


----------



## GomoAU (Jul 23, 2017)

Went to pick the car up today.. Drove it for no more than 5 minutes and the squeeling came back..

Drove it back to the dealership annoyed at this point and got one of the techs to come have a look at my car running.. I took the Cam cover off and showed them the vacuum being sucked in and they admitted it's gone bad instantly.. Annoying part is this is what I told them from the beginning.. I've now got the car at home but returning it to them tomorrow to fit the new rocker cover..


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

the cover will fail again if the intake manifold is bad. The parts might be under warranty but your time isn't, have them fix it right and you wont have to deal with this for a long time.


----------



## GomoAU (Jul 23, 2017)

@eddiefromcali 

I'll ask them but not sure anything will come out of it, after all they couldn't explain why the part failed themselves.. I just want it fixed.. I'm about to head back to the dealership and wait the 2hrs while they fit the new part.. 

I will however mention to them about it..


----------



## GomoAU (Jul 23, 2017)

Hi All,

Bit of an update here, The dealership replaced the rocker cover, I also asked them about the check valve which they informed me was fine, 

One issue when I collected the car it looks as though they have damaged the PCV Cable that runs at the back of the rocker cover.. the same cable that you would remove to inspect the check valve.. 

The dealership didn't even tell me about it! I opened the hood to inspect the work once they had fitted the new rocker cover and found tape around the damaged corigated hose.. haha 

I asked them what that was about and they told me after years and km driven this hose gets brittle and can break very easily.. at no stage did they mention they caused the damage.. instead I was given a quote for a new cable.. $144 AUD Fitted.. I've left it with the taped up situation for now.. 

Cars been driven roughly 300km since new rocker cover the car is running normally, however somtimes when I switch it off the engine judders.. I've had it happen a few times in the past months but this is new .. I don't know if the judder is caused by excessive pressure buildup in the crank case.. (They did replace the crank shaft seal after all.. ) 

Other than that no problems..

I have some youtube links below to show before & after my car had been fixed..


Rough Idle issues - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZNujWME8Aw8&t
Car repaired - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOrylUIkFP8&t


----------

